# ¿Cómo se leen los códigos de los condensadores cerámicos?



## Dmwfire (Sep 1, 2011)

Tengo una duda en cuanto a capacitadores y es que tengo 2 capacitadores uno ceramico que pone 223 y otro de poliester que pone 222 y queria saber como se cual es el de 2,2nF y cual es el de 22nF.

Porfavor ayudenme.

Atentamente, 

creo que encontre la respuesta, creo que es el 222 ya que para saberlo se suman los 2 primeros numeros como las resistencias y el tercero equivale a los 0.


----------



## FBustos (Sep 1, 2011)

Hola.

10^-12 * ( 22 * 10^3) = 22 * 10^-9 = 22 nano faradios.

10^-12 * ( 22 * 10^2) = 22 * 10^-10 = 2,2 nano faradios ( se corre la coma una mas a la izquierda)

espero se entienda.


----------



## Dmwfire (Sep 1, 2011)

ok, gracias entonces estaba en lo cierto el de 222 es el de 2,2 nF y el otro el de 22 nF


----------



## Cacho (Sep 2, 2011)

Otra forma de decir lo mismo es pensar que tenés el valor en picofaradios expresado en los primeros dos dígitos. El tercero es la cantidad de ceros (es lo mismo quie puso FBustos, pero en otros términos).

Así, _*222*_ son 22pF con dos ceros después => 22-00 pF.
Como 1000pF son 1nF, 2200pF serán 2n2.

_*223*_ serán 22-000pF=22nF, *104* son 10-0000pF=100nF y así sigue la cosa.

Saludos


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 2, 2011)

Dmwfire dijo:


> Tengo una duda en cuanto a capacitadores y es que tengo 2 capacitadores uno ceramico que pone 223 y otro de poliester que pone 222 y queria saber como se cual es el de 2,2nF y cual es el de 22nF.
> 
> Porfavor ayudenme.
> 
> ...



Hola Amigo, bueno en la mayoria de los componentes de los cuales tienen la nomenclatura de 3 cifras como en tu caso, se lee de la sig. manera.
Las 2 1ras. cifras, leyendo de izq. a derecha, corresponden al valor significativo, bien.
La 3ra. y ultima cifra, es decir la que se encuentra a la derecha, corresponde al factor multiplicador, en otras palabras, indica la cantidad de "ceros" que debemos agregar a las 2 cifras anteriormente mencionadas.La unidad esta expresada en "picofaradios". 
Por ejem.  tenemos un valor como 473, bien entonces leemos 47 y añadimos "tres ceros", equivale a 47000 pf (picofaradios)., dada esta magnitud, comunmente decimos 47nf.- -


----------



## DavidMJ (Sep 7, 2011)

Date de cuenta de que un condensador que ponga 104 son 0,1uF / 100nF y 100000pF 
para pasar de pico a nano tienes que dividir por 1000 y para pasar de nano a micro tambien, despues para pasar de micro a nano es al reves en vez de dividir entre 1000 multiplicas x1000 y lo mismo para pasar de nanos a picos asi queda un condensador que ponga 634 son 630000pF  630nF y 0,6uF

Te digo esto por que cuando empece en electronica compre condensadores de 100nF teniendo de 0,1uF y eran lo mismo xd
Espero que te haya ayudado!


----------



## Dmwfire (Sep 18, 2011)

gracias a todos


----------



## Sainicus (Oct 1, 2011)

Y todos los tipos de condensadores: sean cerámicos, de mica, de película (poliester y de papel); todos aquellos que tengan código de marcas, se miden en picofaradios???


----------



## Chico3001 (Oct 1, 2011)

Numeros enteros se miden en picofaradios... numeros fraccionarios se leen en microfaradios... (con excepcion de los electroliticos que usualmente vienen en microfaradios con numeros enteros)

OJO: usualmente tambien se usan letras como punto decimal, si aparece una entonces la letra indica la unidad de medida.. (µ -> micros, n -> nanos, etc)

ejemplo: si aparece 104 serian 100nF, si aparece 0.15 serian 150nF o si aparece 2µ2 serian 2.2 µF


----------



## Sainicus (Oct 2, 2011)

Queda entendido "Chico3001". Gracias por la aclaración.

Por cierto, nunca he tenido la opostunidad de ver  un código fraccionario, alguna imagen de ejemplo por favor...


----------



## Chico3001 (Oct 2, 2011)

http://media.wholesale-electrical-e...10101000/b21df9a74038d75dbc5ecf3f1fe3e5fb.jpg

http://static1.tme.eu/katalog_pics/b/a/a/baae9beb28996fdf927c76c80c2188c3/mks2-100n_100-5%.jpg

http://static2.tme.eu/katalog_pics/7/7/7/777eb5102ea38689cb7ec7f395cea263/mks2 47n_250.jpg

http://media.digikey.com/photos/AVX Photos/BF014I0332K.jpg


----------



## Sainicus (Oct 3, 2011)

Muchas gracias de nuevo "Chico3001". Me doy cuenta que ese tipo de codificación es más para el tipo de condensadores de película polyester, muy pocos usados en mis experiencias, de ahi mi desconocimiento y confusión. Gracias de nuevo... saludos.


----------



## chacarock (Ene 21, 2013)

hola, revivo, orque tengo una duda existencial, no se de donde saca los condensadores mi proveedor, pero son medio raros, entre las cosas que pedi, estaban 100pf y 1nf, cuando reviso tengo dos que no se que son uno es un disco ceramico con un "1" y en la punta pintada de negro y el otro es el otroo es como gris con la punta vileta y el codigo dice n10
alguien que me desburre por favor. que tipo de codigos son esos, saludos


----------



## DavidMJ (Ene 21, 2013)

hola, yo los que tengo que ponen un numero con una mancha negra enciuma es el numero de pF que tiene, osea el tuyo seria de 1pF y el otro suena a 10pF o 10nF, ùedes subir una foto?

Salu2


----------



## Sainicus (Ene 21, 2013)

chacarock dijo:


> hola, revivo, orque tengo una duda existencial, no se de donde saca los condensadores mi proveedor, pero son medio raros, entre las cosas que pedi, estaban 100pf y 1nf, cuando reviso tengo dos que no se que son uno es un disco ceramico con un "1" y en la punta pintada de negro y el otro es el otroo es como gris con la punta vileta y el codigo dice n10
> alguien que me desburre por favor. que tipo de codigos son esos, saludos



seria bueno que subas unas fotos, por que a mi también me tiene intrigado lo que coementas...





> Numeros enteros se miden en picofaradios... numeros fraccionarios se leen en microfaradios... (con excepcion de los electroliticos que usualmente vienen en microfaradios con numeros enteros)
> 
> OJO: usualmente tambien se usan letras como punto decimal, si aparece una entonces la letra indica la unidad de medida.. (µ -> micros, n -> nanos, etc)
> 
> ejemplo: si aparece 104 serian 100nF, si aparece 0.15 serian 150nF o si aparece 2µ2 serian 2.2 µF



el caso del n10, parce que  es 0.1 nanofaradios, osea: 100pF


----------



## chacarock (Ene 26, 2013)

mmmmmm en este momento no tengo una fotito pero son esactamente asi








el ultimo es muy pequeñito, cuesta un poco leer a simple vista la numeracion, y me dijeron en la casa de electroinca, que por supuesto no les crei mucho que el n10 quiere decir 10 nano faradios, pero no se. y no puedo enncontrar esos tipos de nomenclatura, va el de los primeros si, es asi, e numero es el valor nominal de cap, siepre en las dos cifras y en picofaradios, para valores mas grandes ya van los codigos,


----------



## Sainicus (Ene 26, 2013)

creo que son de estos tipos de capacitores cerámicos, donde esa banda de color, indican el coeficiente de temperatura..


----------



## chacarock (Ene 30, 2013)

joya entonces, se lee igual que los marronsitos, gracias

aunque hora que recuerdo, (no tengo conmigo el cap) tiene una "n" minuscula antes del 10 y en la tablita solo vi una "M"  que bajon che, saldra caro un capacimetro?


----------



## KODIAK_1000 (Ene 30, 2013)

otro detalle importante de mensionar es que un condensador que tenga un 220, es efectivamente de 22pF, pero tambien los hay que solo tengan un 22, lo cual es también 22pF, lo mismo para valores inferiores como 10pF, que seria lo mismo que 100, etc.


----------



## analogico (Sep 27, 2015)

entonces como sera para valores  como 2,2pF
ya que el metodo es de arriba no sirve para estos  valores  


 segun esta tabla de valores comerciales
http://tecnicoreparacion.blogspot.com/2013/01/valores-comerciales-de-capacitores.html
el 2,2 serian 209

o un condesador solo con un 2 es 2Pf o 200pF


----------



## ElectroWero (Sep 28, 2015)

analogico dijo:


> entonces como sera para valores  como 2,2pF
> ya que el metodo es de arriba no sirve para estos  valores
> 
> 
> ...



El code correcto de un capasitor SMD de 2.2pF es 229:


http://www.farnell.com/datasheets/1907778.pdf


----------



## miguelus (Sep 28, 2015)

analogico dijo:


> entonces como sera para valores  como 2,2pF
> ya que el metodo es de arriba no sirve para estos  valores
> 
> 
> ...



Buenas noches.

Según la tabla anterior...

2,2pF = 229
2,0pF = 209

Sal U2


----------



## analogico (Sep 28, 2015)

ElectroWero dijo:


> El code correcto de un capasitor SMD de 2.2pF es 229:
> http://www.farnell.com/datasheets/1907778.pdf




ok gracias esa tabla me da mas confinza
 me equivoque 229  



miguelus dijo:


> Buenas noches.
> Según la tabla anterior...
> 2,2pF = 229
> 2,0pF = 209
> Sal U2



si 
la verdad es que necesitaba 2,2pF y solo encontre un condensador con un 2
parecido a este


----------



## ElectroWero (Sep 28, 2015)

analogico dijo:


> ok gracias esa tabla me da mas confinza
> me equivoque 229
> 
> 
> ...



Simplemente el code 2 es de 2pF, si por ejemplo es 47 es de 47pF.


----------

